# Radios - how times have changed



## FishRC (Sep 28, 2001)

I was at the big race at CRCRC this weekend and Friday was the big practice day. If any one ever wondered how far the radios have come, looking at the driver stand during this practice day would have told you how much things have improved. All day the huge driver stand was full. Now I'm not talking 10 drivers crammed on a small stand, this stand had two lines of drivers. One was the drivers on the track and the other was the ones waiting to have space at the front of the stand. Usually every clip in the 75MHz as in use and TURNED ON! No clips were allowed in the pits. So in a steel building we often had 30 some radios transmitting. Many had the crystalless systems so all channels were in use almost all the time. I never did hear of problems other than drivers who had crystals trying to get specific clips so they could practice. I did see one of the 2.4 GHZ systems in use too. All this and the officials basically were hands off with the drivers taking care of it them selves, what a refreshing thing.



Bottom line, if your having a radio glitch, it’s likely your own equipment and not some one else. Also that drivers can keep there radios turned off when there supposed to if they only take the care and time to do so.


----------



## erock1331 (Apr 1, 2002)

where's the 87 clip, I need it ??
LOL


----------



## kybob (Dec 11, 2003)

how was the spektrum like? How big did it appear to be?


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

The Spektrum receiver is no bigger then a normal receiver... except the antenna is real short, only about 4 inches long.


----------



## fatboylosi (Mar 29, 2004)

and you didn't have any glitchin problems with them fancy new graphite shock towers on your t3!!! who made those??? they were sweet!!!!
:thumbsup: hehe


----------



## FishRC (Sep 28, 2001)

It was easy to tell if they had the Spektrum installed, No silver or black antenna sticking up infront of the driver. The small antenna on the back is hardly visable. No more fishing pole dancing in fornt of your face or some other drivers face.

Yep, nice new towers. Very nice low CG now and still takes the jumps well on the hard clay track. Now time to see how well they do on the stadium carpet.


----------



## jonnycash (Feb 10, 2005)

I Need The 90 Clip


----------



## fatboylosi (Mar 29, 2004)

In a couple weeks I wont need any clips!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------

